# Netzwerk Programmierung



## maline (29. Jun 2011)

Hilfe

es soll dateien über netzwerk mit java übertragen werden.
mein programm hängt und geht nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## Plastagen (1. Jul 2011)

Falls dein Programm immernoch hängt:
Wenn du ernsthafte Hilfe willst, dann musst du schon mit ein paar mehr Informationen rausrücken.
SourceCode der entsprechenden stellen, wo es im Programm hängt, was du vielleicht schon als Lösungsversuche unternommen hast, etc.


----------



## SlaterB (1. Jul 2011)

zur Info:
wie ich im Edit sehe war in der ursprünglichen Version des Postings noch ne Menge Quelltext dabei,
Thema nun also nicht mehr wirklich aktuell oder was soll mit den verbleibenden 2 Zeilen erreicht werden?

erstaunlich nebenbei dass ich das Thema bisher nicht gesehen habe..


----------

